# rsnyc  &  snyc

## spaci76

hi,

*schlagt mich*

aber ich weis immer noch net so recht was der unterschie zwischen rsnyc und   

snyc ist .. bzw. was dort dann aus geführt wird ..

cu spaci76  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franco

Die Frage ist etwas missverstaendlich formuliert, aber ich vermute, dass Du den Unterschied zwischen "emerge sync" und "emerge rsync" meinst.

Weiterhin gibt es naemlich noch die Befehle "rsync " und auch "sync".

"emerge sync" und "emerge rsync" sind ganz offenbar dasselbe. Schau Dir einfach mal den Source an (less /usr/bin/emerge) und suche dort mal nach "sync".

Weitere Texte, die vielleicht hilfreich sein koennten:

man emerge

man rsync

man sync

sowie

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/portage-manual.html

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/portage-user.html

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

